# Monogram P-40 finished!



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Here is my Monogram P-40 I finished as a 2./Versuchsverband ''Zirkus Rosarius'' aircraft, otherwise the model was built O.O.B.














































Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Nifty!
I've got a Tamiya P-51 destined to be captured too. Some day.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks John!

I forgot to mention that this is a fictional P-40, Zirkus Rosarius would not have bothered testing such an outdated design.

Agentsmith


----------



## Nosferatu (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice kit, like a Timex watch, they could take a beating and keep on ticking. Claire Chennault showed the Japs how fast those P-40'S could sink their rising sun.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks for looking Nosferatu!

Agentsmith


----------



## Nosferatu (Dec 16, 2007)

Those are one of my favorite "work horses". One of the few planes that was built around the engine, unlike the Mustang.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

I do have one more of those P-40 kits, might make the next into a plane flown by the Russians on the Eastern front. I don't have any planes in Russian markings in my collection yet.

Agentsmith


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Sweet!
I still think the old Monogram kit is more accurate in shape than either the Hobbycraft or Trumpeter kits.

I love P-40s and always will.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Kurok!

These old Monogram kits were very good in their day and are still worth building.

The molds on this kit are very worn out, there was a lot of flash that needed to be cleaned off the small parts and the larger pieces did not fit together well either...very un-Monogram like.

Agentsmith


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

agentsmith said:


> I do have one more of those P-40 kits, might make the next into a plane flown by the Russians on the Eastern front. I don't have any planes in Russian markings in my collection yet.
> 
> Agentsmith


That would be a good one to start with then. Great looking P-40, love the B/W pix. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## lastastronaut (Jan 29, 2008)

*That P-40*

I reallllllyyy dig the P-40 you did..Awesome color compliments on the plane.
I am brand new to the hobby talk site and was introduced by a fellow Modelling freind who does a lot of sci-fi work,but also alot of WWII and helos.
I wandered over here this morning,looking for some threads on H-60 platform models, and saw the words P-40 as a topic.
I was glad t see that there are such a huge number of people here that not only really like the P-40,but even moreso that it was their Favorite from that era.
I don't know why it is mine..perhaps it is the "garish rugged workhorse like aesthetic"...actually.. that is exactly what appeals to me.
It definately has an eb band flow to it's lines. but it has that form follows function look to it,without looking tooo blocky stubby or hideous.
Plus.like has been mentioned already The "Timex watch" aspect to it.
I'll definately be coming to you all for advice or tips, when I am at finishing stages of one.
To date I still have not completely tackled one, because it is such a revered plane for me that i have this weird intimidation of screwing it up ad not doing it justice,while alot of other models I can just do without caring.. The P-40 is my golden calf.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks very much for the kind words lastastronaut and roadrner.

lastastronaut,
Although I build mostly WWII Luftwaffe stuff and not very many other subjects I would be happy to try and help you with your P-40 model.

I am planning on building a few Fw 190D-9s later this year after I get Volume II of the Eagle Editions Dora book.

Agentsmith


----------



## uncleglenny (Oct 26, 2006)

all i can say is AMAZING !


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks uncleglenny!

Glad you liked my pictures.  

Agentsmith


----------



## lastastronaut (Jan 29, 2008)

*P-40 Caraciture Models*

Does anyone know if there are any compnaies who make a P-40 caraciture model of any kind. Something similar to the "Deals Wheels RifRaf Spitsfire" 
model,or the smaller old Hasegawa Egg planes?


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Great job on the kit! 

I apologize if I've missed something, but why are there German Markings on a P-40? Is it historical or...? EDIT: Never mind. I went back and reread the posts 

I think my next project will be a plane. I'm a Harrier nut. I want to build one of every version available in 1/72 scale.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks kit-junkie,
I wanted my P-40 to be different than most others I have seen on the net.

Agentsmith


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

lastastronaut said:


> Does anyone know if there are any compnaies who make a P-40 caraciture model of any kind. Something similar to the "Deals Wheels RifRaf Spitsfire"
> model,or the smaller old Hasegawa Egg planes?


Hasegawa did an eggplane version of the P-40 and I believe it's one of this years rereleases.
The Deals Wheels series consisted of (as far as I know) a Spitfire, Me109, Nieuport, and Fokker.
Chris.


----------



## Moparaz (Jan 26, 2008)

very nice captured hawk you did there


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks very much Moparaz!

Agentsmith


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

A mate of mine has done what he calls a "Messerschpit" using the Tamiya 1/48 scale kit. It's a captured Spitfire with a Daimler Benz motor and cowlings off a Me110. It looks fantastic!! I'll see if he'll let me post pics later.
Chris.


----------

